# Loosing root on update!



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

http://droidmodderx.com/bionic/2011/09/30/new-update-on-the-horizon-breaks-oneclick-root-method/

http://androidforums.com/bionic-all-things-root/421872-new-update-horizon-breaks-oneclick-root-method.html

Topic... :erm (1):


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks like if you want to keep root you can hold out, but if you want to solve some problems you have to update. I hope the devs can break this new build fast. I love root access and its abilities.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

moved thread. please use developers section for releases only. thanks


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

Uh oh

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Why did you make a second one of these threads and make the same exact mistake of posting in the dev forum?


----------



## Chalk (Sep 22, 2011)

IS the update out now or does that come later?


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Family friendly forum. C'mon man

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## FastKatt (Jul 16, 2011)

What update are you talking about?
I can't even check for updates on my Bionic...
It fails when checking!
I gladly give up Root for a week or so to fix the network dropping all the time on my line!
The DEVs had fixed the network issue on the Gingerbread build for the OG Droid a week after GB dropped!
Why the hell couldn't Motorola have fixed it before releasing the build for this phone???


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

The update is eminent. Not out now. I am pretty sure p3 is working on it as we speak just saw a tweet looking for testers to flash the zip.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## FastKatt (Jul 16, 2011)

Working on the Root for the update, or working on the network error fix?


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Root for update... He flashed it last night and lost root

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Ironically found another bug in the update too. Keyboard popped up on the homescreen


----------



## FastKatt (Jul 16, 2011)

So there is an update?
I was told there wouldn't be an update till mid Nov?


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

its one they found on a moto server. its not released or anything. its a leak


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

You can preroot any update. He has it prerooted so when you install you'll keep root. Now if you install the official unprerooted version then your stuck without root till an exploit is found


----------



## FastKatt (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification! =]


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

papi92 said:


> You can preroot any update. He has it prerooted so when you install you'll keep root. Now if you install the official unprerooted version then your stuck without root till an exploit is found


Gotcha, so will the system keep prompting for an update if you flash the prerooted one?


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

It didn't on my x. I never did an ota.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Once you use a rooted update you won't be asked to install the nonrooted one


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Guys, please remember this is just a leak. Not an update. Not official by any means. It may, itself, have bugs. If you try it out....be super duper careful as there currently is no way back to stock. Not even via sbf according to P3Droid. I don't know for sure, but in the past, that usually meant there was an update to the bootloader. So you'd have to wait until a newer sbf came out.
Just be careful! !


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

bigmook said:


> The update is eminent. Not out now. I am pretty sure p3 is working on it as we speak just saw a tweet looking for testers to flash the zip.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


lol I flashed that zip and it wasn't so good. but P3 is working on rooting the update. the issue is CWR is unable to flash bootloader, radio, etc, so it fails. We can, however, possibly patch the apks at least to get some bugfixes on 2.3.4. like I said though, p3 is working with the guy who developed the original root to find flaws in the new build.


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

can't preroot this update so far. you can only install it through the stock recovery so it checks the sigs. CWR isn't capable of flashing the BL / radio / others. tried it and had to fxz.


----------

